# Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin bring the craft to the moon



## widows son (Sep 18, 2012)

I recently saw photos of Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin on the moon with the flag of the Scottish rite and they're own Masonic aprons as well, thought it was kinda cool


----------



## BroBill (Sep 18, 2012)

That's the foundation of Tranquility Lodge #2000 - Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 or TL2K of The Grand Lodge of Texas - check it out...


----------



## widows son (Sep 18, 2012)

Ya Texas grand lodge has that under its jurisdiction, bad ass lol


----------



## MarkR (Sep 19, 2012)

Neil Armstrong was not a Mason, although his father was.  Aldrin did, in fact, take a Scottish Rite flag, but any aprons shown in any pictures were photoshopped in.


----------



## BroBill (Sep 19, 2012)

Should have clarified about the aprons and flag not being there, when I'm responding from my smartphone I tend towards very brief posts. Wanted tp highlight TL2....


----------



## widows son (Sep 19, 2012)

So the apron pictures are a hoax?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 19, 2012)

The apron pictures are a hoax.


----------



## BroBill (Sep 19, 2012)

The accurate history is on the web page at Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 or TL2K of The Grand Lodge of Texas - simply click on the "History" link. The photoshopped apron picture has been circulating on the internet for a while.


----------



## widows son (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks brother will do!


----------



## widows son (Sep 20, 2012)

Not that I don't believe you but how do you know the pictures a hoax?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a composite gif that shows the original NASA photo alternating with the faked version:




The red ellipse was added to show how a connector got "morphed" into part of the left glove in the fake. The original picture should be very well known. It appears as the cover of the Life magazine "To the Moon and Back" 1969 special issue.

The apron picture is a crude fake.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a composite gif that shows the original NASA photo alternating with the faked version. You may need to click the picture to see the alternation.






The red ellipse was added to show how a connector got "morphed" into part of the left glove in the fake. The original picture should be very well known. It appears as the cover of the Life magazine "To the Moon and Back" 1969 special issue.

The apron picture is a crude fake.


----------



## widows son (Sep 20, 2012)

This app is on my iPhone and can't see the pic but I will follow up on the link, why do you think Texas has claimed that part of the moon under its jurisdiction?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 21, 2012)

Because the first Freemason on the moon brought authorization from the Grand Lodge of Texas to do so.


----------



## MarkR (Sep 21, 2012)

Because there was very tight control over what was allowed to be taken on the flights; they needed to account for every ounce.  They have an inventory of everything that was taken.  No Masonic aprons.


----------



## widows son (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes I know they brought authorization, but I think there a deeper philosophical meaning behind bringing the craft to the moon


----------



## BryanMaloney (Sep 21, 2012)

Freemasonry is not restricted by race, by nation, or by planet. How is that?


----------



## widows son (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha yep, I just think its interesting


----------



## jleesmith1999 (Sep 22, 2012)

Armstrong was a mason he was made a master mason later in life buzz got him invovled every mason I speak the older guys say that


----------

